# Our Prison Policies Suck



## zipperhead_cop (15 Jan 2010)

Figured I'd start a thread to put stories of how our precious, precious criminals have such a candy go when they are in lock up.  If for no other reason than to hopefully get Bruce to take a few canisters of Sarin gas to work some time and have at 'er  ;D

Here's a place to start:

http://www.canada.com/news/Mass+murderer+Nathan+seeks+upbeat/2446471/story.html

 Mass murderer Nathan Fry seeks 'upbeat' pen pal
  By Ethan Baron, Vancouver ProvinceJanuary 15, 2010Be the first to post a comment

"I'm a Capricorn and a definite perfectionist!" Nathan Fry, 22, gushes in an ad posted on the website PrisonPenPals.com.

The website allows prisoners — who often lack computer access — to post ads using a mailed-in application.

On May 15, 2006, Fry used gasoline and a blowtorch to set fire to an east Vancouver residence.

The arson attack was an act of revenge against one of the members of the Congolese immigrant family who lived in the social-housing townhouse. Fry believed the teen had ratted him out to police over two stabbings with which they'd both been charged.

Adela Etibako, 39, died in the blaze, along with her children Edita, 12, Benedicta, 9, and Stephane, 8, who were seen screaming at an upper-floor window but were too afraid to jump.

Also killed was Ashley Singh, 17, the girlfriend of Adela's son, Bolingo, 19 — the young man with whom Fry was upset. Bolingo suffered serious burns but hurled himself from a second-storey window and survived.

Fry is now behind bars with no possibility of parole for 25 years.

He admits in his ad that he's been convicted of first-degree murder, but doesn't provide numbers or details.

"I like doing exciting things," he writes on the website ad, "and knowing exciting people."

He lists among his interests history and politics.

"I'm just beginning my sentence, so I haven't had time to accomplish much yet," he writes. "But as soon as I am allowed to, I plan to continue with school and go on to take college courses, as well as continuing to develop my art skills.

"It would be really nice to talk with someone who's not an inmate."

Fry's ad — 250 words, a photo, four drawings and his mailing address — would have cost $79.95 U.S. a year.

In his quest to find "a girl to write to who has a good sense of humour, and a (sic) upbeat personality," Fry notes that he's not particular about race.

That's despite the fact that, during a police sting, Fry told an undercover officer that, while in jail for the stabbings, he joined a skinhead gang.

He also made reference to the arson fire, sneering as he referred to the Etibakos as "the whole nigger bunch."

"Like everybody, I like and appreciate beauty, but that's far from the most important thing to me," he writes. "The most important quality in a woman is her personality, if we can laugh together then I'll be happy."

Make sure you check out the link to see his come-hither profile photo.  Here's an idea.  Put this assclown in general pop.  I'm sure he'll get all the love he could ever want.   :threat:

Seriously, why to these jagoffs have INTERNET ACCESS?  How the hell would it "violate their human rights" to not have internet access?  And you know if they have it they are using it to promote their own criminality.


----------



## mariomike (16 Jan 2010)

The irony of the story is all the free advertising his ad is now getting!
You hear about these ladies who seek prison pen pals. The cons look forward to the *con*jugal visits without the headaches of a full-time "ball and chain".
That Uncle Teddy character in "Rescue Me" comes to mind.
"Cool Hand Luke" was one of my favorite prison movies.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Jan 2010)

If the public really had half a clue how good these guys have it they would cry............

The scroat code though is to always make quotes about how much it sucks.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (17 Jan 2010)

I suppose it would just be idiotic to think that all the jammy perks could be listed and put out to the media?  The caring factor would be low I'd imagine?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Jan 2010)

Yup.


----------



## Nauticus (17 Jan 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Seriously, why to these jagoffs have INTERNET ACCESS?


Although I agree prisons are ridiculous now, the article does clearly state that prisoners RARELY get internet access, and that this service is done by mail-in.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (17 Jan 2010)

Against my own better judgement I took a gander at the prison pen pals website listed in the original article.  I'm not sure what kind of prisons that this site caters to, but I got a kick out of the following quote listed in their FAQ's (concerning any nervousness in writing a prisoner):

"Prisoners are just like people on the streets. There are some good and some bad."

I haven't seen a prison first-hand (wouldn't mind a *tour* some day) but in my experience, you have to do pretty bad things, in Canada anyway, to actually get prison time!


----------



## mariomike (17 Jan 2010)

Sierra Kilo said:
			
		

> I haven't seen a prison first-hand (wouldn't mind a *tour* some day) but in my experience, you have to do pretty bad things, in Canada anyway, to actually get prison time!



Through my employment, I toured The Don ( old - before they closed it - and "new"  ). Did a few calls at  Mimico Reformatory, and the West Detention Centre, but not the East. 
Various Metro Police lockups ( especially 14 Division. Was sent there lots of times ). Regularly into the court cells at College Park, University and Old City Hall.
Transfers up north to Oakridge aka Penetang for the "Criminally Insane' ( forgive me if I am not using up to date Correctional jargon ). It was the only maximum security forensic hospital in Ontario. That was always a nice drive. We were in METFORS ( Metro Forensic ) at 999 Queen West all the time.   
The Reformatory for Women used to be where Lamport Stadium is now, but they closed it before I started.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (17 Jan 2010)

Nauticus said:
			
		

> Although I agree prisons are ridiculous now, the article does clearly state that prisoners RARELY get internet access, and that this service is done by mail-in.



No, it says they "often lack" internet access.  That means they don't have laptops in their cells.  And even if it's mail in, why the hell should anybody be hearing from these degenerates?  This isn't some halfwit who stole a car, got in a pursuit, smashed into a store and then ran into the bushes.  This arse KILLED five people by burning them alive.  The fact that he is stealing oxygen is shameful enough.  Picking up some low self esteem psycho clamp who has a Florence Nightingale complex is not a privilege this filth should have.


----------



## krustyrl (17 Jan 2010)

In total agreeance, good call mate.!


----------



## mariomike (17 Jan 2010)

Check out this bad girl. Serving life for murdering two of her children:
http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/susansmithad1.html

Here's another for a "single widow". Serving 25 years for murdering her husband.  ( Don't forget to hide the steak knives from this one! ):
http://cmm.lefora.com/2009/01/03/susan-lucille-wright-behind-prison-walls/


----------



## zipperhead_cop (17 Jan 2010)

Oh, doubtless there are some "gems" out there.  
http://www.womenbehindbars.com/profiles/af9797.shtml

But I think that anyone should actually have to be NOT INCARCERATED in order to persue personal relationships.  For fracks sake, is there anything punishing about going to jail?  Perhaps that is one of the reasons our legal system felates bovines.


----------



## mariomike (17 Jan 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> But I think that anyone should actually have to be NOT INCARCERATED in order to persue personal relationships.  For fracks sake, is there anything punishing about going to jail?  Perhaps that is one of the reasons our legal system felates bovines.



Look at Tex Watson, a member of the Manson Family ( 1969 ). He was scheduled for the gas chamber at San Quentin, but was reprieved, along with Manson, Sirhan Sirhan and many others when California temporarily abolished the death penalty. After that, Tex went on to get married behind bars and sire four children during conjugal visits! He is still in prison.


----------



## x512er (17 Jan 2010)

Here is a familiar story that I remember happening with unbelievable frequency when I lived in  B.C. in early 90's.  




http://www.cbc.ca/canada/british-columbia/story/2008/08/06/bc-fraser-inmate-arrested.html


----------



## mariomike (17 Jan 2010)

x512er said:
			
		

> Here is a familiar story that I remember happening with unbelievable frequency when I lived in  B.C. in early 90's.



Hard to believe they still had chain gangs in the USA until about 10-15 years ago.

As recent as six years ago:
"Sheriff runs female chain gang":
http://www.cnn.com/2003/US/Southwest/10/29/chain.gang.reut/

"I got meal costs down to 40 cents a day per inmate. It costs $1.15 a day to feed the department's dogs."


----------



## x512er (17 Jan 2010)

I love Sheriff Arpaio's response to those who feel degraded, or subjected to inhuman or cruel treatment......

 "If you don't like it, don't come back"....


----------



## mariomike (17 Jan 2010)

x512er said:
			
		

> I love Sheriff Arpaio's response to those who feel degraded, or subjected to inhuman or cruel treatment......
> 
> "If you don't like it, don't come back"....



I sure as heck will be steering clear of his County!

Keeping with Canadian content, remember this guy?:
http://74.125.113.132/search?q=cache:8Ghejtu0Ls0J:montreal.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20080309/criminal_art_080309%3Fhub%3DOttawaHome+notorious+conjugal+visits&cd=7&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca&client=firefox-a
"Theriault is still visited regularly by some of his former cult "wives,'' who have moved to New Brunswick to be close to him and have borne him more children following conjugal visits."

"provincial inmates in Ontario are allotted more money per day for meals than hospital patients and twice as much ($11.02 a day versus $5.57) as patients in long-term care facilities. In other words, if you commit a crime serious enough to warrant a jail term, you'll eat way better than law-abiding citizens whose crime is to be old and vulnerable.
And conjugal visits? The poster child is Roch Theriault, a cult leader who killed a woman and chopped off another's arm in 1989 but was allowed regular conjugal visits with three wives and reportedly fathered four children while in prison. It gives new meaning to doing hard time.
For those who want more than sex, drugs and rock and roll, there's always the inspiring example of serial killer Karla Homolka who snagged a degree from one of Canada's most prestigious universities, courtesy of you and me, while doing time in a government chalet and sorority house.":
http://www.canada.com/windsorstar/news/story.html?id=95cc08fa-ecba-4dc0-8d7d-2a84f0d92a40


----------



## zipperhead_cop (17 Jan 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> For those who want more than sex, drugs and rock and roll, there's always the inspiring example of serial killer Karla Homolka who snagged a degree from one of Canada's most prestigious universities, courtesy of you and me, while doing time in a government chalet and sorority house.":
> http://www.canada.com/windsorstar/news/story.html?id=95cc08fa-ecba-4dc0-8d7d-2a84f0d92a40



Yeah, the really bullshite part of that (well, one of several) was how hard they worked to give her a new identity and spirit her off to parts unknown so she could have a "new life".   :rage:


----------



## mariomike (17 Jan 2010)

Here's a story about a "Club Fed":
( I remember the Osgoode Hall triple shooting referred to in this story. It was a frigging bloodbath in there )
"Killer bakes cookies at 'Club Fed':
'It's minimum security, maximum luxury,' says son of man shot dead by inmate seeking early parole under 'faint hope' clause":
http://www.thestar.com/article/172315


----------



## WTShields (18 Jan 2010)

A little more insight from first hand.

In our local Remand center (Interm holding facility) your welfare/ Disability/ GST/ Band money or any other hand out, gets brought to you so you can sign it and have it placed at your disposal in your account. The account can then be used once a week to visit an inhouse canteen to purchase most things that you can purchase at your local 7/11.

Then come tax time they have people to come around and help you complete your tax return. If you are illiterate or simply not motivated they will do it for you.

My Biggest grievence about the system is PC (Or protective custody). When your crime is so heinous, so disreputable that you cannot be housed with the other creeps for fear of violence . I think that PC should be abbolished, you made your bed now lie in it.

This is just local. I have heard that the FED PEN nearby has it better. Apparently there good behaviour earns you points. The points can then be used to rent a tv and xbox for the weekend, and other such things that our men and women who work everyday may never see.

So I ask you,
Whats wrong with this picture?
Who are we protecting?  

Will


----------



## stukirkpatrick (18 Jan 2010)

WTShields, is that the Edmonton Remand Centre you speak of?  It was my understanding that prisoners *actually* endured hardship there, because of the harsh overcrowded conditions (I'd love to see it the next time I make a trip to the city).

Being in the service industry, I have on occasion booked reservations for my clients to stay there, so I'm interested to know what it's like on the inside.   :blotto:


----------



## zipperhead_cop (18 Jan 2010)

WTShields said:
			
		

> Who are we protecting?



See, and that is what I just don't get.  Who is coming up with this shit?  Okay, a quarter century of Lieberal idiocy and appointments created it.  But why does it persist?  I can't see the public getting all fired up to rush to the defence of these clowns.  EVERYONE loves those Sheriff Joe stories.  I know we'd never have that here, but something more like it?  
Simple stimulus/response.  If you do something and it doesn't feel good, you learn not to do it.  If you do something and it provides you with three hots and a cot, a gym, satellite TV, conjugal visits, drugs, semi-gay sex (they always insist that prison sex isn't gay but I'm not buying it) free education, hanging out with your other arsehole buddies practicing to disarm and murder police in your spare time etc...

I can't even see the Lieberals blocking prison reform legislation.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Jan 2010)

IMO, most of the problem with reforming prisons would be the fact that we would probably lose most of them to riots and such.

...and just remember, like every dead gangbanger in Toronto, the relatives would be crying, "He/she was a good boy/girl",..................."why yes, half a million just might make the pain go away."


----------



## mariomike (18 Jan 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> EVERYONE loves those Sheriff Joe stories.



Apparently, Juvenile Delinquents can earn High School credits on his chain gangs. Reminds me of a story I read years ago about LAPD teaching classes to High School kids about how to be arrested safely. 
Sheriff Joe's radio station broadcasts, "classical music, opera, Frank Sinatra hits, patriotic music and educational programming." 
And no skin mags. Not even Playboy.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (19 Jan 2010)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> IMO, most of the problem with reforming prisons would be the fact that we would probably lose most of them to riots and such.
> 
> ...and just remember, like every dead gangbanger in Toronto, the relatives would be crying, "He/she was a good boy/girl",..................."why yes, half a million just might make the pain go away."



Sure, so as long as the CO's suck back and are safe, go for it.  But it takes political will.  Even with a riot though, "Prisoners Riot and Burn After Losing HBO".  I don't see the public getting ramped up about that.  And it would have to be decided beforehand that no lawsuits would be settled at any cost.  Anyone wants to sue, it costs them huge.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Jul 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Jun 28 2010:
> "Why "Truth in Sentencing" Was a Bad Idea: It cost billions for an act that will likely worsen prison conditions, put more strain on resources, and contribute to recidivism.":
> http://www.themarknews.com/articles/1769-why-truth-in-sentencing-was-a-bad-idea



Geez. What kind of life would you have without a computer and a search engine? Enough already.


----------



## mariomike (17 Jul 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Geez. What kind of life would you have without a computer and a search engine? Enough already.



Not going to take your bait and engage you. Post removed. Subscription cancelled.


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Jul 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Not going to take your bait and engage you. Post removed. Subscription cancelled.



Sorry to hear about your cancellation of your subscription.

Best of luck in your future endeavours, but I do hope you still hang around here.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Jul 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Not going to take your bait and engage you. Post removed. Subscription cancelled.



Mea culpa. I apologise, publicly, for my rashness. It is no reason to punish Mike though, by cancelling your subscription. As a token, please PM me your subscription date and the next year is on me.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Jul 2010)

Folks, no need to be rash on either side. Mike, if you would like your subscription to end, just refrain from making a payment when it comes due. It will automatically be cancelled at that time.


----------



## mariomike (17 Jul 2010)

It was I who was rash. I regret what I said to you, R-G. What you said about my posting style was right. 
As long as I am permitted to remain a member, I will always be a subcriber, because I have learned a lot here from others, including yourself. 
That is a very kind and generous offer, R-G. Much appreciated, but no need.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Jul 2010)

Finito. Cheers.


----------



## the 48th regulator (17 Jul 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Finito. Cheers.




I ate there once, they serve a great soup.  I offer cheers to them as well.


 :blotto:

dileas

tess


----------



## Kat Stevens (17 Jul 2010)

Kooooom by YAAAAA, m'lord, kooooom by YAAAAA.......!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (18 Jul 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Not going to take your bait and engage you.



Not sure what I missed here?  That article had a tongue-in-cheek feel to it and was criticising the Gov for trying to improve the prison system.  I don't think anyone can argue that there is a critical need for more prison space. 

As for prison conditions?  I'm all for a two tiered system.  Tier one allows for inmates to do on-line education, learn trades, drug/life counselling, generally defornicate themselves as best they can.  But after you have a couple of kicks at tier one you go on to tier two: a windowless box with a feed tube of low protein mush which provides hydration and basic nourishment, and a sh|t hole.  An alarm would go off and you'd shed your clothes, get hosed off automatically and new clothes would appear through a hole in the wall.  I'm betting the recidivist rate of tier two would be low.


----------



## pbi (29 Jul 2010)

I think that as it exists today, the Federal corrections system is a waste of money that doesn't really do what it's supposed to. While it might be a good way to warehouse baddies for a while, I really, really have to ask how spending five-ten years in that environment actually "rehabilitates" anybody, such that they are a "good citizen" (or even a "better citizen") when they get out. What are the real recidivism figures (as opposed to what CSC would like people to read?).

My uneducated guess is that the Federal population can be broken into three groups:

a) a very small percentage who should be executed, immediately;

b) a somewhat larger group who should be locked up in solitary for the rest of their lives so they can't hurt anybody; and

c) all the rest, who should probably be handled in some other, far more productive manner, that ensures not only that they pay back their victims and society, but don't get immersed in the swamp of the prison jungle society. I don't know exactly what these methods might be, but I can't think that taking a 19 year old (who  probably already has lots of problems and isn't exactly an over achiever) and sticking him in that environment does much good.

Cheers


----------

